# OMG diane 35 ED:(



## tessjs

I was on dianne 35 ED for 20 plus years they are saying in the press 4 women dies in the oast 25 years from it they are looking to ban it...I only just went off it in Oct 12...I am worried some damage might of been done ...to me ..I had no idea the doctors were so concerned over this particular pill.I only took it for acne..but now they are saying people have died from this pill!!!!I was on this so long...my accupuncturist said ho wbad my circulation is etc...god why do they get these drugs on the market and do this to people!


----------



## Zeri

Oh my - that's horrible. I swear I will never go on the pill again. I was on Yasmin for 2 years and to me it completely killed my sex drive. The doctors are so quick to recommend these pills - and for some of them the nasty effects are not known until years later. :-( Did most women have issues on it while actively taking the pill or after? Maybe now that you're off it your risk isn't as great...


----------



## tessjs

Zeri said:


> Oh my - that's horrible. I swear I will never go on the pill again. I was on Yasmin for 2 years and to me it completely killed my sex drive. The doctors are so quick to recommend these pills - and for some of them the nasty effects are not known until years later. :-( Did most women have issues on it while actively taking the pill or after? Maybe now that you're off it your risk isn't as great...

I don't know if it was after or while on...I am so angry they don't get the research or facts out there before putting it on market..greedy drug companies.I am so livid over this as its putting peoples lives at risk.thinking about writing a strong worded letter to the makers of this drug.THey should hang there heads in SHAME!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Tess you should be mad! I stopped taking birth control over 12 years ago due to anxiety but I'm glad I did. My sister took it for a long time and started having problems with AF. She couldn't sustain a lining. Doctors told her she would probably never be able to have kids due to BC. That happened when she was 23. So glad I stopped taking it. I am way into herbs and natural living. Maybe I can find some info on useful herbs for fertility. I'll check into it.

As for drug companies - I don't trust any of them along with doctors. When a doctor prescribes medicine to me I always research it before I get the script filled. I had a doctor try to give me Chantix to quit smoking - researched it and found out that people with emotional problems could become suicidal. I immediately trashed the script. No telling what it would have done to me and my anxiety.

Tess I'm sure everything will be fine. I have forgotten but have you had a full work-up on your reproductive system?


----------



## Zeri

gardeninggirl said:


> Tess you should be mad! I stopped taking birth control over 12 years ago due to anxiety but I'm glad I did. My sister took it for a long time and started having problems with AF. She couldn't sustain a lining. Doctors told her she would probably never be able to have kids due to BC. That happened when she was 23. So glad I stopped taking it. I am way into herbs and natural living. Maybe I can find some info on useful herbs for fertility. I'll check into it.
> 
> As for drug companies - I don't trust any of them along with doctors. When a doctor prescribes medicine to me I always research it before I get the script filled. I had a doctor try to give me Chantix to quit smoking - researched it and found out that people with emotional problems could become suicidal. I immediately trashed the script. No telling what it would have done to me and my anxiety.
> 
> Tess I'm sure everything will be fine. I have forgotten but have you had a full work-up on your reproductive system?

How horrible about your sister! At age 23 too! :-( I wish I'd done some research on Yasmin before filling the script too...but back then it was newly out so they mightn't have had any bad reviews yet, anyway. But it's weird, we grow up trusting our doctors to give us the right things...but a lot of these doctors are just conduits for the drug companies, and just parrot the info on the leaflets without telling you about the risks/dangers...so it really pays to you your own research.


----------



## tessjs

gardeninggirl said:


> Tess you should be mad! I stopped taking birth control over 12 years ago due to anxiety but I'm glad I did. My sister took it for a long time and started having problems with AF. She couldn't sustain a lining. Doctors told her she would probably never be able to have kids due to BC. That happened when she was 23. So glad I stopped taking it. I am way into herbs and natural living. Maybe I can find some info on useful herbs for fertility. I'll check into it.
> 
> As for drug companies - I don't trust any of them along with doctors. When a doctor prescribes medicine to me I always research it before I get the script filled. I had a doctor try to give me Chantix to quit smoking - researched it and found out that people with emotional problems could become suicidal. I immediately trashed the script. No telling what it would have done to me and my anxiety.
> 
> Tess I'm sure everything will be fine. I have forgotten but have you had a full work-up on your reproductive system?

So your sister couldn't have kids? I was on it long term:(

my results are very low AMH at 1.6 due to age, 38 and half my FSH is 6
ultrasound clear but haven't had a HSG, seeing fert specialist 20/2
if I was on it that long my lining could be destroyed OMG... my periods haven't come back normal they are so light there is hardly any flow... at 27 28 days:(

OMG that could be a reason I can't get pregnant too....amongst the miriad of other reasons


----------



## gardeninggirl

Tess, my sis had problems with bleeding all the time, not light periods. It's not that she can't have babies, is that she may not be able to have them because her lining wouldn't stay put. I hear of women all the time who are told they cannot conceive and they ended up having one or more. I think her cycle is back on track but I haven't talked to her about it in a while. I know she has been pregnant twice since she was told this. 

I know you don't want to hear this but a little positivity goes a long way. Your mind is one of the most powerful drugs you have. It might help to visualize being pregnant and think positive thoughts about it. Take care of your body in all forms - mind and spirit included. If anything, visualizing will help keep you calm.


----------



## Zeri

You could always get an ultrasound done of your lining too, to see if it's suitable for implantation. I had one when I was concerned about my light periods, and the gyn said it measured just fine. So light flow isn't always a sign of a thin lining.

Ditto to gardeninggirl too, about trying to be more positive. I know ttc is hard and stressful, especially at our age, and especially when you just want a baby/family, like yesterday. But still, it seems as if you're focusing on all the things that could go/are going wrong, which is only going to make you feel more anxious and stressed. Try not to be so negative about things...(I know it's hard). You got in some good BD this month, and even this month doesn't work out, you have a good plan for going forward. And you're still relatively young too! Lots of women are having children at 38 and many years after. Anyway, HUGS... there are days when I feel very negative too...but you can't let it get the better of you.


----------



## tessjs

Zeri said:


> You could always get an ultrasound done of your lining too, to see if it's suitable for implantation. I had one when I was concerned about my light periods, and the gyn said it measured just fine. So light flow isn't always a sign of a thin lining.
> 
> Ditto to gardeninggirl too, about trying to be more positive. I know ttc is hard and stressful, especially at our age, and especially when you just want a baby/family, like yesterday. But still, it seems as if you're focusing on all the things that could go/are going wrong, which is only going to make you feel more anxious and stressed. Try not to be so negative about things...(I know it's hard). You got in some good BD this month, and even this month doesn't work out, you have a good plan for going forward. And you're still relatively young too! Lots of women are having children at 38 and many years after. Anyway, HUGS... there are days when I feel very negative too...but you can't let it get the better of you.

Thanks for the pep talk... hopefully my lining isn't destroyed...but I guess this week finding out about diane ED which I remember doctors saying to me was one of the better pills not as aggressive has upset me as obviously that was a total lie...so they realise years don the track its a nasty drug....that doesn't help millions of women that take it or took it...it makes me pretty sad they were prepared to risk womens health over money .I think I will write this letter to the makers as I think this is incredibly nasty stuff:( how dare they risk our lives!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> I was on Diane 35 as well and it was fab for my skin! Don't worry about in though. This kind is more likely to cause blood clots than the standard bc, but I think if it's out of your system the possibility of still having a clotting risk is low-nil. :hugs:

yeah i will never touch it again if i ever have children and i have a girl, i will refuse to let her take the pill.I will just go through the other options.its not worth this:(... I have been on some B5 and i think ist making a ton of difference.I hope you are ok Kismet at the moment!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> B5 is helping? :shock: Wow! How much do you take? How long have you been taking it?
> 
> I'm doing okay. Might get to test this cycle. After the awful evap last month, I feel rather conflicted about testing again.
> 
> How are you doing? :hugs:

well it seems to I've been on two 250g tablets i think, I will hav eto check and get back to you I';m not at home...I've only been on it a few weeks.I'm not saying skin is perfect its just not as bad as a few weeks back...

had a bad week seeing babies everywhere is killing me i mean they sare everywhere women must be popping them out left right and centre....lol

hope all goes well with testing...:)


----------



## Larkspur

Kismet said:


> I was on Diane 35 as well and it was fab for my skin! Don't worry about in though. This kind is more likely to cause blood clots than the standard bc, but I think if it's out of your system the possibility of still having a clotting risk is low-nil. :hugs:

This is correct, once you're off it, the risk diminishes to your 'normal' risk. But they have known for a long time that Diane has a higher DVT risk than other pills. 

My doctor told me that from the start and every time I refilled the script. I have very low other risk factors (slim, non-smoking, no family history, low blood pressure etc) for blood clots so I decided the skin benefits were worth the additional small risk. Every pill carries the risk of blood clots, among various other things. It was still the best choice for me.


----------



## tessjs

Larkspur said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> I was on Diane 35 as well and it was fab for my skin! Don't worry about in though. This kind is more likely to cause blood clots than the standard bc, but I think if it's out of your system the possibility of still having a clotting risk is low-nil. :hugs:
> 
> This is correct, once you're off it, the risk diminishes to your 'normal' risk. But they have known for a long time that Diane has a higher DVT risk than other pills.
> 
> My doctor told me that from the start and every time I refilled the script. I have very low other risk factors (slim, non-smoking, no family history, low blood pressure etc) for blood clots so I decided the skin benefits were worth the additional small risk. Every pill carries the risk of blood clots, among various other things. It was still the best choice for me.Click to expand...


Thankyou for your story, how did you go conceiving once off it I know everybody is different I just wondered dd you have any issues once off diane ed?


----------



## Lexi12

Hi I just wanted to say I was on Dianette for about 12 years for acne, came off it age 34 and conceived within 4 months. I used to read stories about it and get really worried but nothing to worry about. I went back on it 6 months after my daughter was born as my skin went greasy again, I've just come off it again now to try for number 2 so fingers crossed.


----------



## anorak

I used to take this for acne, and you are only supposed to take it for a short amount of time. I started to have severe migraines, and if I hadn't stopped taking it I would have suffered a stroke. I am now on on Cerazette after losing my baby at 15 weeks. The heartbeat stopped at 12 weeks....


----------



## tessjs

anorak said:


> I used to take this for acne, and you are only supposed to take it for a short amount of time. I started to have severe migraines, and if I hadn't stopped taking it I would have suffered a stroke. I am now on on Cerazette after losing my baby at 15 weeks. The heartbeat stopped at 12 weeks....

sorry to hear that is there anything that may have caused that to happen did they say ? no doctor ever stopped writing out scripts for me:(


----------



## Larkspur

I went off it end of July, we used condoms for three cycles (each was about six weeks long) and then at the end of November as soon as we stopped using protection I conceived  so no trouble there. 

I did have quite bad hair loss starting three months after going off the pill. It grew back in pregnancy and now I'm going through it again post-partum! Hope to conceive again soon!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I fell pregnant while taking Diane!which I had been taking for skin since about 15/16 and I fell preg at 21.although I wasn't taking it properly (I would miss one every few days).iv always been told as well its slightly higher risk but to me its worth it for the skin and I'm done having kids myself


----------



## tessjs

Larkspur said:


> I went off it end of July, we used condoms for three cycles (each was about six weeks long) and then at the end of November as soon as we stopped using protection I conceived  so no trouble there.
> 
> I did have quite bad hair loss starting three months after going off the pill. It grew back in pregnancy and now I'm going through it again post-partum! Hope to conceive again soon!

Are you over 35 if you don't mind me asking?how long were you on it for,i wa son it long term so it concerns me greatly... anyway anything you did differently when you conceived....


----------



## Larkspur

tessjs said:


> Larkspur said:
> 
> 
> I went off it end of July, we used condoms for three cycles (each was about six weeks long) and then at the end of November as soon as we stopped using protection I conceived  so no trouble there.
> 
> I did have quite bad hair loss starting three months after going off the pill. It grew back in pregnancy and now I'm going through it again post-partum! Hope to conceive again soon!
> 
> Are you over 35 if you don't mind me asking?how long were you on it for,i wa son it long term so it concerns me greatly... anyway anything you did differently when you conceived....Click to expand...

I was almost 36 at the time I conceived and OH was almost 48. It was the first time I ever tried to get pregnant, so just very lucky I guess. I was on Diane for about 10 years, maybe about six months break at one stage but my skin went bad so I went back on.

I didn't do anything too special before conceiving... Had been on prenatal vitamins and fish oil since July. Wasn't drinking much alcohol, we both eat very healthily and are in good shape. We actually only DTD once that month as weren't planning to really try till the new year, but as I say, were really lucky.


----------



## tessjs

Larkspur said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larkspur said:
> 
> 
> I went off it end of July, we used condoms for three cycles (each was about six weeks long) and then at the end of November as soon as we stopped using protection I conceived  so no trouble there.
> 
> I did have quite bad hair loss starting three months after going off the pill. It grew back in pregnancy and now I'm going through it again post-partum! Hope to conceive again soon!
> 
> Are you over 35 if you don't mind me asking?how long were you on it for,i wa son it long term so it concerns me greatly... anyway anything you did differently when you conceived....Click to expand...
> 
> I was almost 36 at the time I conceived and OH was almost 48. It was the first time I ever tried to get pregnant, so just very lucky I guess. I was on Diane for about 10 years, maybe about six months break at one stage but my skin went bad so I went back on.
> 
> I didn't do anything too special before conceiving... Had been on prenatal vitamins and fish oil since July. Wasn't drinking much alcohol, we both eat very healthily and are in good shape. We actually only DTD once that month as weren't planning to really try till the new year, but as I say, were really lucky.Click to expand...

Oh congrats you are very lucky...I was 36 when I had a 4 month break from 20 years on it:(yeah pretty bad..i had a major breakout so bad my face was bleeding randomly from the acne...sooo I went back on until i got married OCT 12..since my acne flaired on that brief break I went onto fish oil, i believe it has helped tremendously and reduced some of the acne from coming back in the same form I had on my brief break.Don't get me wrong I have a few bad breakouts and have had some horrible spots since off it but I know I cannot be on it and I will never be back on it...I have cut out caffeine, i don't drink anyway and been on prenatals for some months:( 

I think at 36 your still ok you haven't gotten to what seems to be a bad age 38 where they really think you've tipped over the edge of no return...My amh is very bad so I've been told It may have been low for some time.Don't know what will happen from here seeing a FS this weds, i need all the help I can get...It was great to hear your story...I think fish oil is amazing and i Try never to miss it...


----------



## anorak

tessjs said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> I used to take this for acne, and you are only supposed to take it for a short amount of time. I started to have severe migraines, and if I hadn't stopped taking it I would have suffered a stroke. I am now on on Cerazette after losing my baby at 15 weeks. The heartbeat stopped at 12 weeks....
> 
> sorry to hear that is there anything that may have caused that to happen did they say ? no doctor ever stopped writing out scripts for me:(Click to expand...

The baby? No. I was told 'it is one of those things...'. Doesn't really feel that way :cry: As for the pill Dianette, I am a suffer of migraines, and the hormones in the pill should never be used by people who suffer badly . x


----------



## Larkspur

tessjs said:


> Oh congrats you are very lucky...I was 36 when I had a 4 month break from 20 years on it:(yeah pretty bad..i had a major breakout so bad my face was bleeding randomly from the acne...sooo I went back on until i got married OCT 12..since my acne flaired on that brief break I went onto fish oil, i believe it has helped tremendously and reduced some of the acne from coming back in the same form I had on my brief break.Don't get me wrong I have a few bad breakouts and have had some horrible spots since off it but I know I cannot be on it and I will never be back on it...I have cut out caffeine, i don't drink anyway and been on prenatals for some months:(
> 
> I think at 36 your still ok you haven't gotten to what seems to be a bad age 38 where they really think you've tipped over the edge of no return...My amh is very bad so I've been told It may have been low for some time.Don't know what will happen from here seeing a FS this weds, i need all the help I can get...It was great to hear your story...I think fish oil is amazing and i Try never to miss it...

Fish oil is great... I also seem to be having some luck with applying evening primrose oil topically - just breaking open a capsule at night and applying it over my moisturiser. Skin has calmed down a lot in the two weeks since starting.

I hope you get your BFP soon... 38 is definitely NOT the age of no return. Just among my group of close friends, in the last three years there has been:
- a first pregnancy at 40 after six months of trying
- a first pregnancy at 42 after four years of trying
- a fourth pregnancy at 44, with first pregnancy at 38 (so four kids since age of 38!)
- a second pregnancy at 42, 10 years after first baby, after six months of trying

All resulted in healthy and beautiful babies, and not one among them had fertility help! It is very possible!


----------



## tessjs

Larkspur said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> Oh congrats you are very lucky...I was 36 when I had a 4 month break from 20 years on it:(yeah pretty bad..i had a major breakout so bad my face was bleeding randomly from the acne...sooo I went back on until i got married OCT 12..since my acne flaired on that brief break I went onto fish oil, i believe it has helped tremendously and reduced some of the acne from coming back in the same form I had on my brief break.Don't get me wrong I have a few bad breakouts and have had some horrible spots since off it but I know I cannot be on it and I will never be back on it...I have cut out caffeine, i don't drink anyway and been on prenatals for some months:(
> 
> I think at 36 your still ok you haven't gotten to what seems to be a bad age 38 where they really think you've tipped over the edge of no return...My amh is very bad so I've been told It may have been low for some time.Don't know what will happen from here seeing a FS this weds, i need all the help I can get...It was great to hear your story...I think fish oil is amazing and i Try never to miss it...
> 
> Fish oil is great... I also seem to be having some luck with applying evening primrose oil topically - just breaking open a capsule at night and applying it over my moisturiser. Skin has calmed down a lot in the two weeks since starting.
> 
> I hope you get your BFP soon... 38 is definitely NOT the age of no return. Just among my group of close friends, in the last three years there has been:
> - a first pregnancy at 40 after six months of trying
> - a first pregnancy at 42 after four years of trying
> - a fourth pregnancy at 44, with first pregnancy at 38 (so four kids since age of 38!)
> - a second pregnancy at 42, 10 years after first baby, after six months of trying
> 
> All resulted in healthy and beautiful babies, and not one among them had fertility help! It is very possible!Click to expand...

Thankyou for giving me hope.... I really need this have my FS appointment this weds.i have very bad AMH:( oh well thanks for the inspiration and hopefull I will get my BFP..I might buy some EPO and us ethat I really need it I'v ejust had a last minute Breakout before AF:(


----------



## notrustyyet

I was on this stuff for maybe 5+ years in my 20's, can't exactly remember, because all other pills in US were giving me wicked cystic acne. The Diane was sent from my Aunt in Austria, and it helped. but I didn't have any long term consequences. I remember I stopped taking it though because of rumors of problems (cancer) with it way back then per my aunt. I'm 44 now (and preggers!)


----------



## tessjs

notrustyyet said:


> I was on this stuff for maybe 5+ years in my 20's, can't exactly remember, because all other pills in US were giving me wicked cystic acne. The Diane was sent from my Aunt in Austria, and it helped. but I didn't have any long term consequences. I remember I stopped taking it though because of rumors of problems (cancer) with it way back then per my aunt. I'm 44 now (and preggers!)

Oh congrats is this your first?


----------



## notrustyyet

Thank you, we were very surprised and shocked when it finally happened. No, I have a DD age 12, but was TTC this second one about 1 1/2 -2 years...


----------



## BabyBean14

v


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> A bit of an aside: yesterday I developed a lovely large cyst on my cheek! :growlmad: :grr: I hope to get it injected tomorrow. I swear, sometimes I get so upset with my skin I feel like giving up on TTC. :cry:

OH so sorry Kismet..I hav emajor worries too...NO AF 28 days gone:(... I haven't tested, but don't believe I am preggo...no symptoms at all... I'm starting a thread on it..


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> That's another thing! Even though I've been off the pill since last March, I don't have a regular cycle. :dohh: Is yours regular yet? I hope there's a BFP lurking. :dust:

Well i don't know... I had a my withdrawal in oct12 an dthen I had a AF 25 days after and it was normal(well 4-5 days) and then sinc ethen I've gotten a 27 or a 26 and then a few 28's and they have all been light lasting if at all 2-3 days.thats not normal..but for the Af to not turn up at all I just am lost ...if it wasgoing to start not turning up due to BC use then why did I get the 4 or five I'v ehad ? in 2010 my AF went awol for 4 months, I got the withdrawal, and then zero for four months... but was battling severe acne didn't have a man and wasn't ttc and was more worried on the acne...as you know I went back on the BC in dec 10 and was on it till oct 12:( I'veread thats the ammorea thing and longer than three is a concern.... should of went and saw a doctor apparently...

feel really stupid but will have to do a cheap test tonight and at least i can say to the FS hey I'm not preggo did a test, my AF has now gone AWOL what can you do? Wow, didn't see this coming really bad timing:( before FS appointment....

Whats happening with yours if you don't mind me asking? have you had any?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## kelly zoe

Hi, 

I am currently working on story on Diane-35, its misuse and associated risks. I am looking for someone willing to share her experience with the drug. 
This is an important story as many women have been serious victims of this drug. Please help me with my story by replying to this post! 

All the best, 
Kelly


----------



## tessjs

kelly zoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working on story on Diane-35, its misuse and associated risks. I am looking for someone willing to share her experience with the drug.
> This is an important story as many women have been serious victims of this drug. Please help me with my story by replying to this post!
> 
> All the best,
> Kelly

Hi

I started this thread, I can't report anything like any serious side affects not that I know of anyway at this point..but am seriously mad that I wasn't told by doctors of the huge risk from this drug...I took mine only for acne which it was godsend for..you should see mu skin now:( but I don't know if it was worth risking my life over:(
I think about the fact i too it for so long everyday:(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## kelly zoe

Hi, 

I am working on a news story about Diane-35 and need some girls willing to share their stories. 
This is a very important story and I will be very happy to give any further information to those of you who are interested. Please don't hesitate to drop me a line, I would love to talk with you about Diane-35.


----------



## kelly zoe

Kismet said:


> kelly zoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working on story on Diane-35, its misuse and associated risks. I am looking for someone willing to share her experience with the drug.
> This is an important story as many women have been serious victims of this drug. Please help me with my story by replying to this post!
> 
> All the best,
> Kelly
> 
> I hope you'll present a balanced report of its benefits and dangers. I get so angry when I see pieces about the dangers of accutane and people chiding doctors and patients for taking it "just for acne." For most people, acne is a minor inconvenience that disappears in adulthood. For others, like me, it is serious and debilitating. There have been times in my life when I didn't feel human. My face and back were constantly weeping puss and blood and I now have disfiguring scars as a result. :nope: I didn't qualify for accutane because I have depression issues, but even if I was givin a choice between accutane and Diane 35, I would pick Diane. It seems like the lesser of two evils to me. That may surprise you, but until you spend a day in the shoes of my twentysomething self, (I'm now 39) with the physical and emotional pain of bad acne, you shouldn't judge.
> 
> I am also very skeptical of people who want to write scare stories about acne treatment. Is this really about the horror of Diane 35, or is it about you thinking women need to have their bodies controlled and be denied access to a drug that helps them. As it is, people have tried to ban women from taking accutane, and, if they do take it, are subject to unprecedented monitoring of birth control and pregnancy status. I realize that the affects of accutane on a fetus are horrible and that extreme caution is warranted, but this assumption that doctors and society at large has both the right and responsibility to pry so much into a woman's life as to make them take unnecessarily tests, sign a contract etc it beyond the pale. Is this what you want for Diane 35??
> 
> I'm going off on a tangent, obviously. My request: please be careful about what you write and why. Thanks!Click to expand...


Thank you very much for your answer. I appreciate it. The story I am working on is not an opinionated story, it is a very serious investigation to present the current debate around Diane-35. It is serious journalism, it is objective and is supposed to present the facts, not to take a stance. You gave very good insights though, and I would be very interested in discussing the issue further if you'd like. Please let me know if you are interested in sharing your story.

Thank you, 
Kelly Zoe


----------



## kelly zoe

kelly zoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working on a news story about Diane-35 and need some girls willing to share their stories.
> This is a very important story and I will be very happy to give any further information to those of you who are interested. Please don't hesitate to drop me a line, I would love to talk with you about Diane-35.

Please disregard this post, I though the first one didn't go through. I don't mean to spam this thread!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------

